

Comparison of self-hosted web-based Git repository managers - thekodols
http://www.slant.co/topics/1440/~what-are-the-best-self-hosted-web-based-git-repository-managers

======
thermoplastics
It's interesting how GitHub, the defacto standard for hosted solutions, is
considerably trailing GitLab and Stash in the self-hosted world. Something
tells me the pricing has a lot to do with it. I wonder if it's not worth
lowering the price to get a bigger market share.

